# Adire Brahma 15 or OZ Matrix Elite 15?



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had an OZ ME15 in the SUV for the past few years and really enjoy it. I recently picked up a new condition Adire Brahma 15 (MKI) because I got it cheap and planned on flipping it.
Hooked up the Brahma and on the same power as the OZ it destroys it in the 20-40Hz area but on my brief listening test the OZ still sounds better to my ears above that. I still need to do some more A/B testing but at the moment I'm basically flipping a coin which to use.
Both are going to be run sealed for space reasons.

Opinions?


----------



## BaggedSilverado (Aug 19, 2015)

I say the OZ, that way you could sell me the Brahma lol...


----------

